# Where are you?



## cyberpaull (Feb 7, 2014)

Would like to see more members on "Member Map". Just to see how close we are so maybe we can trade, sell, buy, or just BS.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 7, 2014)

Good luck Paul... I was on this bandwagon for years.  I just got tomatoes tossed at me.....


----------



## Sped Man (Feb 7, 2014)

I am located in Chicago. Close to Bricycle. Hopefully a short tomato throwing distance away


----------



## baronvoncatania (Feb 7, 2014)

*I tried*

I tried to get on the member map, but was never put there? Somebody not checking their email?

Anyway I'm in Woburn, Massachusetts

jim c.


----------



## mickeyc (Feb 7, 2014)

*Where am I???*

I emailed "Patrick" some time ago, never showed up on the map.

Anyhoooo, I'm in Rochester Hills, Michigan.

mickeyc     (Mike)


----------



## bicycle larry (Feb 7, 2014)

*were am i*

i am in ontario canada heading to florida to get away from cold wheater for a mouth be back in march then end of april to memory lane swap meet then to ann arbo michigan to bicycle show and  swap meet . some day i like to head to the west coast . sure like to ride my 1939 murcury pacemaker there in the west coast .just looking on the cabe of there bicycle tour there of really nice bikes .from bicycle larry


----------



## cyberpaull (Feb 7, 2014)

*lol*



bricycle said:


> good luck paul... I was on this bandwagon for years.  I just got tomatoes tossed at me.....




hahaha.........


----------



## vincev (Feb 7, 2014)

bricycle said:


> Good luck Paul... I was on this bandwagon for years.  I just got tomatoes tossed at me.....




I was also on the same band wagon about having members join the map.Many paranoid members.I finally gave up and was the one tossing tomatoes at Bri just for the hell of it.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 7, 2014)

but they were red delicious better boy's....


----------



## vincev (Feb 7, 2014)

Must have been someone else throwing them also.I use Roma's.Check what Dave throws.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 7, 2014)

hadda be you, cause Dave grows beefsteaks


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 7, 2014)

*I am here*

St. Louis Missouri metropolitan area.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 7, 2014)

great avatar.....love dogs.


----------



## volksboy57 (Feb 7, 2014)

im in san diego. for now...


----------



## oquinn (Feb 7, 2014)

*I'm from the Rubber City....*

I'm from freezing cold Akron Ohio Brrrrrrr


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 7, 2014)

oquinn said:


> I'm from freezing cold Akron Ohio Brrrrrrr




Snowy San Diego.....


----------



## airflo11 (Feb 7, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Snowy San Diego.....




I got plenty of snow you can have.... Fridgid Northern Minnesota here.


----------



## Hb Twinn (Feb 7, 2014)

*Lovin life at the beach*

Huntington Beach, ca. Land of sunshine, pretty girls and expensive bikes and parts


----------



## tailhole (Feb 7, 2014)

Denver Denver Denver


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Feb 7, 2014)

I am outside St Louis.  I can't seem to get it to mark where I am.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 7, 2014)

I am an hour from the Blue Ridge mountains, an hour to the Chesapeake Bay, and an hour and a half from the Capital of the Free World.
Chris


----------



## Boris (Feb 7, 2014)

What member map?


----------



## Lynotch (Feb 7, 2014)

*Redondo beach CA.*

Technical redondo beach city limits but walking distance from the hermosa beach pier.


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Feb 8, 2014)

*hello  all  chucksoldbikes*

i am   30  iles  south of   champaign illinois


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Feb 8, 2014)

Southern tip of new jersey at the ocean,cape may area.


----------



## mruiz (Feb 8, 2014)

I am next to Chris above^.
 Mitch


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm in Ocean Springs, MS.


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Feb 8, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> What member map?



Here is map.


----------



## vincev (Feb 8, 2014)

Must one be a member to be on the member map??


----------



## bobdenver1961 (Feb 8, 2014)

*Denver Colorado*

Denver area suburb. :o


----------



## Boris (Feb 8, 2014)

vincev said:


> Must one be a member to be on the member map??




One must be a member to be on the member map, However a member needn't have a member to be on the member map. There are several new memberless members. Some on the map, some not.


----------



## Monarky (Feb 8, 2014)

cyberpaull said:


> Would like to see more members on "Member Map". Just to see how close we are so maybe we can trade, sell, buy, or just BS.




Hey Cyberpaul.... I'm in Ontario California just 40 miles east of L.A....and there are a few other bikes holics out here with me to.  Where are you about?


----------



## Capt Nemo (Feb 8, 2014)

*Sunny Florida*

West Palm Beach Area!


----------



## oquinn (Feb 9, 2014)

*Doe's this mean we will have a spare room and a place to lock up our bike.*

When we travel?


----------



## decotriumph (Feb 9, 2014)

*Tullahoma, TN*

Tullahoma, Tennessee - about 75 miles each south of Nashville, northwest of Chattanooga, or northeast of Huntsville, Alabama.


----------



## TammyN (Feb 9, 2014)

I thought that being a member put me on the member map. Now I know otherwise. I'm in Tri-Cities, WA, in the SE part of the state, about 200 miles SE of Seattle, 200 miles E of Portland and 130 miles SW of Spoakne. We're currently buried under about 6 inches of snow, what those of you in the Northeast would call a "light dusting".


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Larmo63 (Feb 9, 2014)

Those tomatoes turned Brian's bikes rusty. 

And, my member won't fit on a map that small.


----------



## vincev (Feb 9, 2014)

If you are in Indiana do not put your member flag in front of my name.Please say you are from another location,Thank you.Vincev.


----------



## cyberpaull (Feb 9, 2014)

*I'm Here*



Monarky said:


> Hey Cyberpaul.... I'm in Ontario California just 40 miles east of L.A....and there are a few other bikes holics out here with me to.  Where are you about?




In San Pedro, California Right next to Los Angeles Harbor.


----------



## 38special (Feb 11, 2014)

Chino So.Cal. Close to Monarky and the Cyclone Coasters (Long Beach)


----------



## Monarky (Feb 12, 2014)

38special said:


> Chino So.Cal. Close to Monarky and the Cyclone Coasters (Long Beach)




Hey Cyberpaul  come on down and meet us at the next Cyclone Coasters Ride.  It has been good riding weather here in Southern California......best regards Monarky


----------



## 38special (Feb 12, 2014)

Monarky, When is the next ride ?


----------



## cyberpaull (Feb 12, 2014)

*will try*



Monarky said:


> Hey Cyberpaul  come on down and meet us at the next Cyclone Coasters Ride.  It has been good riding weather here in Southern California......best regards Monarky




I will do my best to make it


----------



## cyberpaull (Feb 12, 2014)

*look below*



38special said:


> Monarky, When is the next ride ?




They meet first Sunday every month rain or shine. This is there web site cyclonecoaster.com


----------



## Monarky (Feb 13, 2014)

*Next ride*



cyberpaull said:


> They meet first Sunday every month rain or shine. This is there web site cyclonecoaster.com




Cyberpaul.....my buddies and I hope to meet you at the next cyclone ride.  Keep riding vintage


----------

